# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  "Я есмь альфа и омега"

## Nikolay

Может это всем и так давно известно, но я не искушен в скриптике, поэтому не судите строго...
Сегодня случайно в голову пришло - вот решил поделиться:
Откровение: Я есмь Альфа и Омега, начало и конец, говорит Господь, Который есть и был и грядет, Вседержитель.
Бхагавад-Гита: (точно стих не помню) Я звук ОМ в священных писаниях - говорит Кришна.
Вот ОМ: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Om.svg
Вот Альфа: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Alpha_uc_lc.svg
Вот Омега: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Omega_uc_lc.svg

Если альфу и омегу повернуть на 90 градусов влево и поставить рядом то получается ОМ.
Или у меня воображение разыгралось...

----------

